# Boy Scouts etc, any thing like this for adults?



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Lots of Military guys were offered survival schools etc, not me. Well, once for SEAR school. 
But growing up we had cub scouts, boy scouts. What about survival prepping schools for adults.
I saw the movie into the wild, where a guy just went off to the northwest to survive. Did pretty well till eat the wrong flower.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Survival schools are offered all over the place.

I just did a quick Google search and many came up. There should be something close and attractive.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

When I was making reservations at a campground last week I was looking at their calendar and saw they were having "Prepper Camp" the week before I'll be there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes! 

At Slippy Lodge we offer the most up to date training in off grid survival. For only $600 per weekend, you'll receive training in brush clearing, road maintenance, bushhawging and fire starting. Bring a chainsaw, shovel, rake, sharp knife and good snake boots. Enjoy year round coyote and snake hunts as well as seasonal deer and squirrel hunts. 

There is a nice range to hone your tired shooting skills and plenty of chiggers just in case you need to scratch that late night itch.

Sleeping bag or Tent? Not necessary, there are plenty of pine boughs to lay your tired head when finished with a day of surviving at beautiful Slippy Lodge! 

Currently we are offering special on Tractor Transmission Fluid changing where you get to change the transmission fluid and filters in Slippy's tractor! Yay!

Book your reservation soon at Slippy Lodge, "Where the World Done Gone Crazy!"
(Pike Building and Marriage Counseling sessions optional!)


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Any one day courses?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I was told the only difference between the National Guard and the boy scouts was one had adult supervision....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Esee has a school. Check'm out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Camp FEMA?? The Hemlock Society?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Most Boy Scout troops need leaders. The BSA offers some classes that are required to have a leadership position. If you want more information let me know I will be more than happy to provide it to you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Take a walk through Detroit. If you survive, you pass.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Most Boy Scout troops need leaders. The BSA offers some classes that are required to have a leadership position. If you want more information let me know I will be more than happy to provide it to you.


The BSA is still great in some areas but it has been dumbed down and liberalized in most. Son1 earned Eagle Scout about 10 years ago and we were already seeing an influx of idiot parents who damn near did everything for their boys.

We dropped our Son off at the church that sponsored his troop and the rest was up to him. As it was intended.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You must have some adult(s) around you that have hunting and camping experience. Ask them to take you out with them. Most would probably be happy to teach you the way. Buy some scouting/survival books before hand and read them well. I've got an old Boy Scout Handbook and my son gave me his Marine Corps book. That would be a good start. I almost always buy older versions of books way cheaper than the latest new editions. Good hunting!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Here is a web site I found you may look into . bushcraftusa.com . I have found a lot of good info from them .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy don't forget the course on latrine digging, placement and designer out house construction.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Here is a web site I found you may look into . bushcraftusa.com . I have found a lot of good info from them .


I am a member of bushcraft usa. They have a thing called bushclass. It is basically an at your own pace school that teaches you different outdoor/survival elements.

It is also an amazing board. Nothing but good people over there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sidekahr I used to work at the martin luther king academy on John r. Was working the day Niagara power plant went down all of Detroit had a blackout. Does that mean I passed?


----------



## Gypsywitch (Aug 31, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Yes!
> 
> At Slippy Lodge we offer the most up to date training in off grid survival. For only $600 per weekend, you'll receive training in brush clearing, road maintenance, bushhawging and fire starting. Bring a chainsaw, shovel, rake, sharp knife and good snake boots. Enjoy year round coyote and snake hunts as well as seasonal deer and squirrel hunts.
> 
> ...


&#128514;&#128514;Bwahaha! i'll go a couple further, Slippy! at the Gypsywitch survival and prep training, we offer horsemanship, natural gardening, and firewood gathering as well as all the wonderful ones you mentioned! Anyone who is interested, feel free to apply! Truthfully, on 2012, we offered our property as a get together of preppers from around the country to meet and hang out. We had folks come from Oregon and Maine, Texas, Nebraska, and parts in between. It was a great experience, and now I have a wonderful community of "known" by face preppers!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I would really consider the Boy Scout options, scout master, junior scout master or clerk/ general good ol' boy.
As an Eagle Scout and BSA certified junior scout master, I can say that the opinions of the national council should not ALWAYS be considered to be the same as those at the local level.

For the most part, I have only met good people in scouts, I have known gay scouts and gay leaders, never had a problem, though they were a small minority.
I have worked with troops who are reminiscent of the fellow from "UP!" And I have worked with troops bordering on paramilitary (mine) and I consider them all my brothers, I really do.

Scouting was and continues to be, a major influence in my life. In fact I can honestly the best moments of my life were meeting miss Hen and my Eagle Scout award ceremony. My eagle dinner in matching kilts was fun too!


----------

